# No more ladders for me!



## peter2558 (Jul 29, 2014)

I found this fantastic tool on the internet a few weeks ago and ordered one. It took a couple of weeks to get here, but well worth the wait. It's called a painting buddy and it holds my brush on the end of my extension pole so I don't have to get up on the ladder to do any high work. I'm really impressed how easy it is to use.... and cheap!! check it out: paintingbuddy.com.au


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah right. You are just flogging your crap product.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

peter2558 said:


> I found this fantastic tool on the internet a few weeks ago and ordered one. It took a couple of weeks to get here, but well worth the wait. It's called a painting buddy and it holds my brush on the end of my extension pole so I don't have to get up on the ladder to do any high work. I'm really impressed how easy it is to use.... and cheap!! check it out: paintingbuddy.com.au


There has been products out on the market for year just like this. Most of us pros call it a hack job, hack painter, or home owner that doesn't know any thing about painting.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

:no:You can buy the same tool from wooster (lockjaw) for $3.69 instead of $24.95 !!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> :no:You can buy the same tool from wooster (lockjaw) for $3.69 instead of $24.95 !!!


You could always save money by just taping your brush to the extension pole.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got three different kinds of those things. We call um Pappy on a stick (no idea why). Pretty handy for the occasional touch up. I would like to see someone try to paint a whole house with one lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just so you all know, this made me decide to throw away all my ladders.


----------

